

Best Selling iPhone Apps Have Relatively Stable Prices  - dbachelder
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/7/3/best-selling-iphone-apps-have-relatively-stable-prices.html

======
rythie
But is that the cause or the effect?

~~~
drewcrawford
I'd like to think that some root cause is responsible for both. Consider this
unlikely scenario:

1\. An app is good.

2\. People buy it.

3\. The developers are satisfied with sales; the price remains stable

